# cant sleep because Im thinking about tomorrows dig, so heres some pics



## bottlediger (Mar 30, 2006)

here is how I display my things in the bedroom


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 30, 2006)

pic 2


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 30, 2006)

[pic 3


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 30, 2006)

pic 4


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 30, 2006)

pic 5


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 30, 2006)

pic 6


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 30, 2006)

pic 7


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 30, 2006)

pic 8


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 30, 2006)

pic 9


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 30, 2006)

last one


----------



## madman (Mar 30, 2006)

yo nice collection! oh yea cars and bottles!! heres a pix of my road racing hot wheels collection  best of luck on your digs  mike


----------



## capsoda (Mar 30, 2006)

Great pics guys.


----------



## annie44 (Mar 30, 2006)

I love pic 9 - is that an old tin wind-up toy?  You have some amazing displays of your treasures!


----------



## amblypygi (Mar 30, 2006)

Great display cases! The torpedo bottle holder in pic #8 is awesome too, here's hoping you dig a cobalt torpedo tomorrow []


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes In pic 9 it is a old marx merry mouse wind up toy in mint condition and in pic 9 its not acutally a torpedo holder its a flower holder from about 1850. Girls would have them at dances. You put the flower in that thing instead of around her wrist like we do today. It has a small chain attached with a ring so you hold it when you dance and when you are at your table it folds like you see in the pic to display the flower. If you see any in antique stores cheap snag them up, but i doubt you will. This one is about 1,500-2000 bucks.
 Thanks for the comments, digging time now. I lover slept a little


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 30, 2006)

First photo is a nice Phaltzgraff mug. If I remember right "Pickled Pete"? They made a set of those mugs as well as other items to match the larger Kitchen Cannisters and Cookie Jars.


----------



## Andyf (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey,

 I enjoyed your photos. I have one days work before the weekend, and I have all day Saturday to big a gurt big 'ole and find some stuff. I can't wait. Good luck with your dig, and do post what you find..!

 Andyf


----------

